# Howdy!



## Texasmason30 (Oct 17, 2010)

Howdy! I'm Jerry from Montgomery,Texas and apart of San Jacinto Lodge 106 in Willis,TX. I'd like to know, I saw a painting on this site, that looked like an older master mason instructing an entered apprentice on how to wear his apron. It looked like a Norman Rockwell painting. Does anyone know where I could find a copy of this painting or lithograph?

Best,

Jerry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome Brother Jerry!

I do not know as to the drawing you speak of. However, I am certain that someone will be able to assist you very soon!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome Brother Jerry! Here's the graphic you're looking for:


----------



## Texasmason30 (Oct 17, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Welcome Brother Jerry! Here's the graphic you're looking for:
> 
> <img src="http://www.masonsoftexas.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1495"/>



Thank you!! Is there a way to get a copy of the print or is it just a graphic?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.zazzle.com/masontex/gifts?cg=196054539259612714


----------



## JTM (Oct 17, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## David Duke (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Jerry!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. Jerry.


----------



## peace out (Oct 18, 2010)

Howdy.


----------

